# Better Call Saul S01E06 3/9/15 "Five-O"



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I love Mike Ehrmantraut. From the second I saw Mike on BB I loved him as the character on that show that wasn't a complete eff-up, completely competent and always knowing the angles, though of course he had trouble reading Walt.

This particular episode was just phenomenal and Jonathan Banks did/does a fabulous job with the character.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

This might have been the best episode of any show I've seen in the last year or so.

I was riveted.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Jonathan Banks Emmy? It could happen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Amazing how different the tone of this episode was. Almost a different show.

Yeah, I give this an A+ in my book.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Jonathan Banks is a stellar actor. Wow. And the writing was top notch in this one. 

I think we're in for a good two seasons (and hopefully beyond) here. This is one spinoff that certainly looks like it's going to work. 

Brad


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

series5orpremier said:


> Jonathan Banks Emmy? It could happen.


I was thinking the same thing. It is cool when an actor with such an extensive history gets recognized.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> This might have been the best episode of any show I've seen in the last year or so.
> 
> I was riveted.


I nearly slow clapped at the end of this episode. Perhaps the best ep of either BB or BCS yet and like you said I can't think of another show I've seen in the last year that was any better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow....all I can say is Emmy-worthy. Banks has the chops...I was nearly in tears at the end.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I said it before and I'll say it again. BCS is well on its way to becoming *better* than BB.

Mike's soliloquy to his daughter-in-law was worthy of a Shakespearean actor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again. BCS is well on its way to becoming *better* than BB...


Way, way too early to even consider what you're saying. BB was like a fine wine, getting better with age. This show is in its infancy and not even close to "well on its way"....

There's a good interview with Banks about this episode HERE...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Jonathan Banks Emmy? It could happen.





Bierboy said:


> Wow....all I can say is Emmy-worthy. Banks has the chops...I was nearly in tears at the end.


Ditto! Best supporting actor in a comedy(?)!


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

I was a bit confused about the timing and about how long Mike has been there. 

I guess the final scene with the daughter-in-law was in the 'present'. But that makes their ackward encounter at the end of the previous episode even stranger. Were they already estranged? The scenes of his arrival seemed to show a strained but more normal relationship.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Everyone seems to be thinking the same thing I did as I was watching it. Give that man an Emmy now, it was phenomenal.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dark....but amazing.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

sfenton said:


> I was a bit confused about the timing and about how long Mike has been there.
> 
> I guess the final scene with the daughter-in-law was in the 'present'. But that makes their ackward encounter at the end of the previous episode even stranger. Were they already estranged? The scenes of his arrival seemed to show a strained but more normal relationship.


Just as I was going to post this...

She met Mike as he was getting off of the train*, takes him home and talks, time passes, she calls the Phillie PD to ??? tell them Mike was in ABQ, t but later he tells her that Matt was clean and guess who killed the dirty cops...

THEN she won't talk to him? I guess that sequence works if she later shuns Mike because HE was dirty and blames him for not handling Matt safely.

We see in Breaking Bad that Mike does get to visit his granddaughter Kaylee.

* And it's so soon after the cops were killed that Mike has the fresh gunshot wound.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> This might have been the best episode of any show I've seen in the last year or so.
> 
> I was riveted.


Yep. This may be the best hour on television since the Breaking Bad finale.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Amazing how different the tone of this episode was. Almost a different show.


Right. I don't think this would have worked as well if they had mixed in some of the light hearted Saul/McGill moments beyond what we saw with his interactions with Mike.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

modnar said:


> Right. I don't think this would have worked as well if they had mixed in some of the light hearted Saul/McGill moments beyond what we saw with his interactions with Mike.


I also think it was good that this episode is a couple in...I don't think it would have worked to start the series.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

MikeAndrews said:


> Ditto! Best supporting actor in a comedy(?)!


The show's an hour long. By definition that males it a drama.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again. BCS is well on its way to becoming *better* than BB.
> 
> Mike's soliloquy to his daughter-in-law was worthy of a Shakespearean actor.


Agree on both.

We needed a powerful and convincing episode to get why Mike broke bad. We got it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

A nice background story on Banks:

http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ns-of-mike-ehrmantraut-and-a-side-mans-shine/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Amazing how different the tone of this episode was. Almost a different show.
> 
> Yeah, I give this an A+ in my book.


Nice of them to give Jimmy a scene... 


MikeAndrews said:


> Ditto! Best supporting actor in a comedy(?)!


Under the new rules, BCS isn't a comedy any more (has to be a half-hour show, unless they apply for an exception, which I'm pretty sure they wouldn't get unless the Emmy people are even more insane than I thought).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nice of them to give Jimmy a scene... .


He' s dressed like Matlock!

"Start at Genesis"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

What's a little off is how Mike becomes Gus Fring's guy when now we know that in got in from Jimmy/Saul. Imagine what it would take for Gus Fring to trust him as much as does in the end.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

So I'm rewatching right now... Another reason I love Mike, he does what everyone should do when questioned by the police:

"lawyer"

"lawyer"

"lawyer"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

That was the best hour of TV I've seen in a very long time. BCS is on its way to besting Breaking Bad.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fan-freaking-tastic episode. Riveting.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> I nearly slow clapped at the end of this episode. Perhaps the best ep of either BB or BCS yet and like you said I can't think of another show I've seen in the last year that was any better.


This was a great episode, but Ozymandias was the best hour of TV in the last few years. End of debate.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Someone on Reddit transcribed the notebook.



http://imgur.com/RcL6L


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't recall those clean shots of the notebook...


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I agree that it took a moment to "get" the flashbacks, but I prefer that to, say, "Damages", where they keep flashing up "6 months ago" "3 months ago" "2 weeks later" etc. 

Brad


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Damn

So, it's not is daughter. It's his daughter-in-law. His son was a cop. And was killed in the line. And by two cops. And mike kills those two cops and flees to ABQ.

Damn

"Lawyer"


Loved that part.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

MikeAndrews said:


> What's a little off is how Mike becomes Gus Fring's guy when now we know that in got in from Jimmy/Saul. Imagine what it would take for Gus Fring to trust him as much as does in the end.


I shot some cops, now can I join your drug empire? Works for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> "Lawyer"
> 
> Loved that part.


Amusing watching two cops trying to work another, much older cop like that...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What was Mike hoping to accomplish by lifting the notebook? He already knows what happened, and he knows if the Philly guys had the goods on him, they'd arrest him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Way, way too early to even consider what you're saying. BB was like a fine wine, getting better with age. This show is in its infancy and not even close to "well on its way"....


To continue the food metaphor I'll just say that the team behind this show is like a live yogurt culture- it went into the mix aged and ready to do it's job.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was Mike hoping to accomplish by lifting the notebook? He already knows what happened, and he knows if the Philly guys had the goods on him, they'd arrest him.


Knowledge is power and there could have been stuff he didn't know about or needed confirmed. Either that or it gave confirmation to what he already knew.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

My take was Mike learned that the cops were there because his daughter-in-law called them from the notebook.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

heySkippy said:


> My take was Mike learned that the cops were there because his daughter-in-law called them from the notebook.


Not sure about the notebook, perhaps but cops tend to guard those notebooks pretty well since they can be legal documents and would have been evidence. She called because of the couch money.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I've been a Banks fan since Wiseguy. This was one great episode.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Always been a fan of Jonathan Banks and I agree with everyone else in this thread - great episode!


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

For those people who were complaining about it being slow last week, this is why. What an awesome backstory they are adding.

I loved how he hid the gun in the police car Brilliant!
"Young Paul Newman dressed as Matlock" ha!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So I take it he lifted the notebook during the coffee spill? didn't notice it then...

Agreed, great backstory on Mike. Well done...although I had issues following the past vs. the present.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> So I take it he lifted the notebook during the coffee spill? didn't notice it then...


When I re-watched it last night, I watched him closely, they actually show the whole thing. If you watch his right hand you can see him get in the guys jacket pocket, palm the notebook, and put it in his own back pant pocket.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Off subject, but Interesting comment by Vince Gill, related to BB:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ource=facebook.com&utm_campaign=NYDN+Facebook


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Off subject, but Interesting comment by Vince Gill, related to BB:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ource=facebook.com&utm_campaign=NYDN+Facebook


If I was close I'd volunteer to install a webcam to catch the goofs in the act.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

And, they're wasting Pizza!!!!!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm one of the few who hasn't been that crazy about this show so far. Now I'm in--but maybe they have the wrong guy as the lead.....


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Off subject, but Interesting comment by Vince Gill, related to BB:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ource=facebook.com&utm_campaign=NYDN+Facebook


I had to laugh when I read the story. I hope the people that live there thought it was silly the first time. After the first time, yeah, that's a PITA.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

betamax said:


> I had to laugh when I read the story. I hope the people that live there thought it was silly the first time. After the first time, yeah, that's a PITA.


Nope - still a pizza each time.

What a fantastic episode.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

stellie93 said:


> I'm one of the few who hasn't been that crazy about this show so far. Now I'm in--but maybe they have the wrong guy as the lead.....


I don't think so. He may have been a late-comer to BB but literally stole the show in my opinion and that's just fine by me. It can't all be dumb lawyer jokes all of the time. He's exactly what the show needs. Bob is a great guy, real funny but I bet there was a meeting where he said if this guy isn't in then neither and I and the writers were relieved about that. Does a show need a lead anyway? Its a cast that gets a job done.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Someone refresh my memory: the black cop from Philly: wasn't he in Hank's department at the DEA? I seem to remember him in Breaking Bad.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Philosofy said:


> Someone refresh my memory: the black cop from Philly: wasn't he in Hank's department at the DEA? I seem to remember him in Breaking Bad.


If you mean Barry Shabaka Henley who played Detective Sanders then I see no credits for Breaking Bad. But wow he's got one of those faces you see everywhere. I think somehow we should create a cross-reference of every character that has appeared on both shows. NOT IT!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0377106/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t14


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> If you mean Barry Shabaka Henley who played Detective Sanders then I see no credits for Breaking Bad. But wow he's got one of those faces you see everywhere. I think somehow we should create a cross-reference of every character that has appeared on both shows. NOT IT!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0377106/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t14


He was the family court judge in Shameless who gave Fiona guardianship of the kids after asking her if that was really what she wanted.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

This show has far exceeded my expectations. With the writing, production value, and acting in this episode, I felt more like I was watching a movie than a TV show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Geez....the way you guys are going on you'd think this was the best thing since sliced bread  Good? Yes. Better than BB....no way. Only time will tell....


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Geez....the way you guys are going on you'd think this was the best thing since sliced bread  Good? Yes. Better than BB....no way. Only time will tell....


This many episodes in on a comparative basis? Absolutely better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> This many episodes in on a comparative basis? Absolutely better.


Then we'll just have to disagree...especially when you're comparing two TOTALLY different types of shows, there's no way those of us with differing opinions will ever sway the other...


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Then we'll just have to disagree...especially when you're comparing two TOTALLY different types of shows, there's no way those of us with differing opinions will ever sway the other...


I love BCS. Couldn't wait for it to start and am enjoying it. But BB (to me) was the best show EVER and there's no way I'd put BCS in that league. This last episode was excellent, though.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

One negative observation I'll comment on is that at the vet's office Mike was moving his injured shoulder way more than I would. He was putting his shirt or jacket on the uninjured arm right first and then moving his left arm/shoulder around to get that sleeve on. Having suffered a few shoulder injuries I know that you move that arm as little as possible - pull the sleeve up on the injured side first and then maneuver the uninjured side as required to get the second sleeve on.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> I love BCS. Couldn't wait for it to start and am enjoying it. But BB (to me) was the best show EVER and there's no way I'd put BCS in that league. This last episode was excellent, though.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

At this point in their respective first seasons, BCS is the better show. The only thing I think you can draw from that is that BCS got better, faster. Will it ultimately be better than BB? I have no idea. Them's pretty big shoes to fill. But it has a nice head start.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I also think that BCS being this good, this fast, only enhances BB. Makes it have even more depth and texture than it did before.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

This really could have been a BB episode without changing much. It was Mike's story and that could work on either show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> At this point in their respective first seasons, BCS is the better show. The only thing I think you can draw from that is that BCS got better, faster. Will it ultimately be better than BB? I have no idea. Them's pretty big shoes to fill. But it has a nice head start.


And BCS is only this good this fast because you already know a lot of the story, so there is less time "learning" the characters

If you watched this first w/o BB, then it would mean a LOT less to you and would seem as good

I think


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> And BCS is only this good this fast because you already know a lot of the story, so there is less time "learning" the characters
> 
> If you watched this first w/o BB, then it would mean a LOT less to you and would seem as good
> 
> I think


I would agree with this assessment. Plus, Gilligan et.al. are better at their craft since their experiences with writing BB.

I expect that I will be compelled to rewatch BB after this season of BCS wraps, as I have a new perspective on Mike and Jimmy/Saul's background stories.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> And BCS is only this good this fast because you already know a lot of the story, so there is less time "learning" the characters
> 
> If you watched this first w/o BB, then it would mean a LOT less to you and would seem as good
> 
> I think


I agree to an extent. That's what I was kind of getting at when I said that BCS being this good also makes BB seem even better.

But I also think that this works just fine on its own. That scene with Mike would have been just as amazing if this were the first time we met him.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> One negative observation I'll comment on is that at the vet's office Mike was moving his injured shoulder way more than I would. He was putting his shirt or jacket on the uninjured arm right first and then moving his left arm/shoulder around to get that sleeve on. Having suffered a few shoulder injuries I know that you move that arm as little as possible - pull the sleeve up on the injured side first and then maneuver the uninjured side as required to get the second sleeve on.


Agree completely. I had the ball of my left shoulder replaced after I shattered it in 1998. I always put my shirt-jacket left side first, even to this day. It's too painful right shoulder first.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I wonder if BCS will ever overlap with Breaking Bad. In other words, we will see scenes originally in Breaking Bad from Jimmy's point of view.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

A while back I though the perfect ending for BCS would be the first time WW walks into his office. Doubt that'll happen, but it could work.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Then we'll just have to disagree...especially when you're comparing two TOTALLY different types of shows, there's no way those of us with differing opinions will ever sway the other...


I think he's saying, compare shows 1-6 of BB with 1-6 BCS, BCS comes out ahead. A lot of people agree with this.

Now, I think most people would agree that BB got exponentially better throughout its run, and there's no telling what will happen to BCS, but as for shows 1-6 of season 1, I don't think it's very out there to say it.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I wonder if BCS will ever overlap with Breaking Bad. In other words, we will see scenes originally in Breaking Bad from Jimmy's point of view.


I think we could see side effects of things that happen in BB, like certain people involved with Walt & Jessie coming to see Saul for things they did that we saw on Breaking Bad.

-smak-


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It would be interesting if BCS were to become the "Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead" to Breaking Bad's "Hamlet," but I don't get the sense that that's the direction they are moving.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> I think he's saying, compare shows 1-6 of BB with 1-6 BCS, BCS comes out ahead. -


Smak knows me. I didn't start watching BB until the last season. I tried multiple times to get into it by watching it on Netflix, but I really had to force myself to watch the first season or so. BCS has been awesome from day one.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

If BCS is on long enough they must cross-over. They don't have to make it another BB nor use the same scenes but it will happen to some degree. I want to see Jessie use his magnet on Saul's brother.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> If BCS is on long enough they must cross-over. They don't have to make it another BB nor use the same scenes but it will happen to some degree. I want to see Jessie use his magnet on Saul's brother.


Yeah, Mr, White! *Science, B*!*

We coudl have Saul working up to meeting the guy that no one knows (Gus Fring) while offering Mike's services to him ...and thinking... since "the guy" has never been busted, it won't be Gus who needs Saul, maybe a henchman.

All the while we get all of the criminals - high ranking and low - that Saul represents.

A great scene would be if an earlier hoodlum takes Saul out to the desert with a gun on him, where Saul says, "Wait! Put a dollar in my pocket!"


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

smak said:


> I think he's saying, compare shows 1-6 of BB with 1-6 BCS, BCS comes out ahead. A lot of people agree with this.


I agree with it. I gave up on BB after 3 episodes. Years later, I decided to try again and binge watched all the seasons over a 1 month period right before the final season. Glad I did, as I really enjoyed it (not the best show ever though, but probably in my top 25), but didn't care for the first few episodes.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

They said early on that BCS takes place before, during and after BB. We already know that two of those are true; we're just waiting on confirmation of the "during". 

Brad


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

pdhenry said:


> One negative observation I'll comment on is that at the vet's office Mike was moving his injured shoulder way more than I would. He was putting his shirt or jacket on the uninjured arm right first and then moving his left arm/shoulder around to get that sleeve on. Having suffered a few shoulder injuries I know that you move that arm as little as possible - pull the sleeve up on the injured side first and then maneuver the uninjured side as required to get the second sleeve on.


Maybe cream-puffs like you baby themselves like that. Guys like Mike don't.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

smak said:


> I think he's saying, compare shows 1-6 of BB with 1-6 BCS, BCS comes out ahead. A lot of people agree with this.
> 
> Now, I think most people would agree that BB got exponentially better throughout its run, and there's no telling what will happen to BCS, but as for shows 1-6 of season 1, I don't think it's very out there to say it.
> 
> -smak-


Yep. That's essentially what I was saying.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

This may have been stated but another reason that I like the show is that I know that some characters will survive their ordeal. Oddly, this knowledge doesn't make it less suspenseful.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Possibly the first time ever that a good series on its own, fills in the blanks and makes a previous series that isn't even on anymore better. I find this remarkable!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Now I want to see Gus Fring's back story. Will that be in Better Call Saul, or the next show: Los Pollos Hermanos


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Now I want to see Gus Fring's back story. Will that be in Better Call Saul, or the next show: Los Pollos Hermanos


I think we got a lot of that in Season 4 of BB.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

sonnik said:


> I think we got a lot of that in Season 4 of BB.


Yes, sadly we got a whole lot of his back story and the old man part which I might add will be hard to top if they ever try to kill a bad guy again.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I did enjoy watching Revolution and Under the Dome to remind myself how great actors need great writers.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I was listening to the first part of the podcast, and VG said that Banks had the idea during season 3, episode 13 where we see Mike with a woman and his granddaughter, that the woman was NOT his daughter.

Which laid the whole groundwork for this episode, explaining why his son was gone.

Pretty cool stuff, and really cool that it came from Jonathan Banks.

-smak-


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> I did enjoy watching Revolution and Under the Dome to remind myself how great actors need great writers.


I wonder if there are any novels or stories being written for publication based on the Revolution universe? Anyone seen anything?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Now I want to see Gus Fring's back story. Will that be in Better Call Saul, or the next show: Los Pollos Hermanos


Yeah! Gus Fring's story has all kinds of potential. It was only hinted that he was "Generalissimo" in Chile, but we never heard any story. We only saw Gus and his "buddy" starting "the chicken restaurant business" and asking for the Don's blessing.

Seeing how Gus came to ABQ and built the empire would be a great story.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smak said:


> I was listening to the first part of the podcast ...


How about supplying a link to the podcast?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> How about supplying a link to the podcast?


Search for "Better Call Saul Insider Podcast" using your favorite podcast app.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> How about supplying a link to the podcast?


It's called the "Better Call Saul Insider Podcast" and it's just as awesome as was the "Breaking Bad Insider Podcast." You should be able to easily find it with a search for "better call saul" in iTunes or any podcatcher software.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Way cool. You want to see how Better Call Saul could fill in details for Breaking bad?

There's a Better Call Saul Comic!
http://www.amctv.com/shows/better-call-saul/client-development-comic


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Now that was some good writing and storytelling!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can anyone clarify the timeline (either from show or podcast). Last week when Mike was quietly watching is daughter in law, was that after the events of this episode or did the final heart to heart occur after that scene from last week ?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

BCS and BB in color:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/one-thing-you-probably-didnt-notice-in-better-call-saul#.rl1b0L2eZ


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Can anyone clarify the timeline (either from show or podcast). Last week when Mike was quietly watching is daughter in law, was that after the events of this episode or did the final heart to heart occur after that scene from last week ?


1. Back home, Mike shoots the dirty cops in retaliation for their murder of his son. Mike gets shot in the process.
2. Mike, still with a fresh gunshot wound to the shoulder, takes a train to New Mexico.
3. Mike, still with a fresh gunshot wound to the shoulder, meets with his daughter-in-law. She picks him up at the train station and he goes to her place. First he doesn't level with her, but later he comes back and tells her everything (the final scene of the episode), and asks her if she can live with it.
4. An indeterminate amount of time passes.
5. Mke quietly watches his daughter in law from the car (as seen in the prior episode).
6. Daughter-in-law calls the Philly cops, who come out to NM and bring Mike in for questioning. By this point, Mike has met Saul and has his card, and his gunshot wound is no longer fresh. It's the present. (Well, the present for the show, at least).

At least, that's how I think it lays out. It was somewhat confusing to me, and typing this out I'm still not quite convinced I have it right. They mentioned on the podcast that they tried to telegraph it enough that it wouldn't be confusing but without spoon-feeding it. They explained that they deliberated over how evident to make it (e.g. using "6 months ago" title cards, giving Mike more hair, etc).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm confused about 5 and 6 though. It's possible that the "can she live with it" part came after his release from arrest, since she said she called them after she found the money after moving.

If it's not that way there is no explanation of the weird "parked outside the house" scene.

The podcast talked more about the train and the Philly scenes, less about the Abq scenes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The scene where Mike breaks down and tells her "I broke my boy" was not in the past. The whole reason for calling Jimmy into the interrogation was so Mike could get his hands on the notebook to see what the other cop knew. While reading the notebook, he saw that Stacy (the daughter-in-law) had called the Philly cops and told them about the money and that Mike was in ABQ. So after the interrogation, Mike goes to Stacy's house and confronts her about her having called the Philly cops and told them about Mike's whereabouts. That conversation turned into Mike breaking down and admitting that he was dirty and it was his fault that Matty got killed.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> 1. Back home, Mike shoots the dirty cops in retaliation for their murder of his son. Mike gets shot in the process.
> 2. Mike, still with a fresh gunshot wound to the shoulder, takes a train to New Mexico.
> 3. Mike, still with a fresh gunshot wound to the shoulder, meets with his daughter-in-law. She picks him up at the train station and he goes to her place. First he doesn't level with her, but later he comes back and tells her everything (the final scene of the episode), and asks her if she can live with it.
> 4. An indeterminate amount of time passes *during which daughter-in-law discovers hidden $5K cash and calls Philly cops and tells them about the money*.
> ...


I think you've got it mostly right. My suggested corrections above.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So the "breaking down" scene occurred after last weeks strange drive by ?

That makes total sense but why did we have the drive by, nothing occurred "in the past" of this episode to explain why they would be somewhat estranged.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The scene where Mike breaks down and tells her "I broke my boy" was not in the past. The whole reason for calling Jimmy into the interrogation was so Mike could get his hands on the notebook to see what the other cop knew. While reading the notebook, he saw that Stacy (the daughter-in-law) had called the Philly cops and told them about the money and that Mike was in ABQ. So after the interrogation, Mike goes to Stacy's house and confronts her about her having called the Philly cops and told them about Mike's whereabouts. That conversation turned into Mike breaking down and admitting that he was dirty and it was his fault that Matty got killed.


Yes, this.


JohnB1000 said:


> So the "breaking down" scene occurred after last weeks strange drive by ?
> 
> That makes total sense but why did we have the drive by, nothing occurred "in the past" of this episode to explain why they would be somewhat estranged.


I'm not sure there was any specific incident that caused their estrangement. They're relationship was clearly strained, even as far back as when she picked Mike up at the train station.

ETA: I think we will see, or perhaps we are supposed to assume, that the final scene was what started to repair Mike and Daughter-In-Law's relationship, which will, in turn, lead to him spending time with the granddaughter (as we saw in BB).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> So the "breaking down" scene occurred after last weeks strange drive by ?
> 
> That makes total sense but why did we have the drive by, nothing occurred "in the past" of this episode to explain why they would be somewhat estranged.


I think the scene where she asked Mike about the late night phone call and he denied it was him was the "in the past" scene you're looking for. She knew he was lying and he knew she knew. I'm guessing they didn't have much contact between that scene and the "I broke my boy" scene.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks 

I would like to add that the one sour note in an otherwise perfect episode was the notebook. Mike knowing, the cop not noticing, and there being no speedy consequences were, in combination, just one step too far for me.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Dawghows said:


> Yes, this.I'm not sure there was any specific incident that caused their estrangement. They're relationship was clearly strained, even as far back as when she picked Mike up at the train station.


Can we bring up podcast discussions in the episode threads? Because there's a mention in the podcast that the estrangement at the train station is noticeable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

and of course, everyone who has watched Breaking Bad knows how the revelation that he killed two cops worked out for him.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> and of course, everyone who has watched Breaking Bad knows how the revelation that he killed two cops worked out for him.


But backstory changes my feelings on that right. In BB "he killed two cops" made him sounds like a real bad guy. Now, not so much.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Somewhere that timeline, Daughter in Law and Kaylie moved from Philly to ABQ - and we don't know why she went to start a new life in ABQ.

My guess is that means that Mike confronted the dirty cops many months after Matt was killed.

BTW, the train that Mike gets off of is a New Mexico commuter train. I guess he could have changed from Amtrak downtown.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I would like to add that the one sour note in an otherwise perfect episode was the notebook. Mike knowing, the cop not noticing, and there being no speedy consequences were, in combination, just one step too far for me.


I've always been leery of the likelihood that someone could lift something like that out of a person's pocket without him/her noticing either at that moment or soon thereafter. I'm always conscious of my wallet/phone, etc. especially in unusual or unique circumstances...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> ...BTW, the train that Mike gets off of is a New Mexico commuter train. I guess he could have changed from Amtrak downtown.


Yes, I also noticed that right away since I'm a frequent rail traveler and the Southwest Chief is my favorite route...

But how far would he have to go in ABQ to necessitate a commuter rail connection? Wouldn't a cab be able to get you anywhere in that city for a reasonable fare? Or, for that matter, why not have his daughter-in-law pick him up at the ABQ Amtrak depot (which, admittedly, is pretty pathetic for a train station)....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm sure the director simply used that train and that station because it looked better, and Mike wasn't meant to be getting off of a commuter train, but instead was getting off of the cross-country train from Philly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the director simply used that train and that station because it looked better, and Mike wasn't meant to be getting off of a commuter train, but instead was getting off of the cross-country train from Philly.


That's what I suspected, but it's such an obvious mistake and not worthy of a show that's so much better than Breaking Bad....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I've always been leery of the likelihood that someone could lift something like that out of a person's pocket without him/her noticing either at that moment or soon thereafter. I'm always conscious of my wallet/phone, etc. especially in unusual or unique circumstances...


Well, there ARE people who make a living doing that! And Mike has always been a part of that world...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there ARE people who make a living doing that! And Mike has always been a part of that world...


One of my friends is a good magician, and one of his party tricks is that he's a seriously awesome pickpocket.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I've always been leery of the likelihood that someone could lift something like that out of a person's pocket without him/her noticing either at that moment or soon thereafter. I'm always conscious of my wallet/phone, etc. especially in unusual or unique circumstances...


I don't think you want to challenge a talented pick pocket, you'd lose


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> I don't think you want to challenge a talented pick pocket, you'd lose


Not if I don't have anything in my pocket...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Not if I don't have anything in my pocket...


Be careful if a cigarette shows up magically in your pocket.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Be careful if a cigarette shows up magically in your pocket.


Yep, planting stuff is same deal........


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> Be careful if a cigarette shows up magically in your pocket.


Especially if it's laced with Ricin.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

None of the above was my point. I kind of believe Mike could take the notepad, but it would only take a few minutes for the cop to realize what happened and then he'd be tracking Mike down again. There, so far, has been no repercussions.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the director simply used that train and that station because it looked better, and Mike wasn't meant to be getting off of a commuter train, but instead was getting off of the cross-country train from Philly.


or maybe the shooting schedule just didn't work out to use an actual Amtrak train.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Be careful if a cigarette shows up magically in your pocket.


Touche!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> None of the above was my point. I kind of believe Mike could take the notepad, _*but it would only take a few minutes for the cop to realize what happened and then he'd be tracking Mike down again.*_ There, so far, has been no repercussions.


That's the part that was unrealistic given the importance of his notebook...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> None of the above was my point. I kind of believe Mike could take the notepad, but it would only take a few minutes for the cop to realize what happened and then he'd be tracking Mike down again. There, so far, has been no repercussions.


As far as we know, the scene with Mike reading the notebook and the scene with Mike at Stacy's house could have both happened within a couple hours of the interrogation, and it's highly likely that the Philly cops will quickly notice and things will get worse for Mike before they get better. We just haven't seen it yet because this episode ended so soon after the notebook was lifted (in terms of actual time).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> As far as we know, the scene with Mike reading the notebook and the scene with Mike at Stacy's house could have both happened within a couple hours of the interrogation, and it's highly likely that the Philly cops will quickly notice and things will get worse for Mike before they get better. We just haven't seen it yet because this episode ended so soon after the notebook was lifted (in terms of actual time).


I agree, but given the time it took to get to the car and the chat they had out there it still seemed tough to believe that the cop wouldn't have noticed.

The weirdness/greatness about this show is I mentally consider the cops to be the bad guys even though they are completely right about their suspicions and doing everything by the book.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Great episode and an even greater performance by Jonathan Banks.

One of the cops referred to the "Westside" area of Philadelphia. I've lived in or around the city my whole life and have never heard anyone call any of the western parts of the city the "Westside".


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

What about that song by Will Smith

"Westside Philadelphia born and raised.....


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I've always been leery of the likelihood that someone could lift something like that out of a person's pocket without him/her noticing either at that moment or soon thereafter. I'm always conscious of my wallet/phone, etc. especially in unusual or unique circumstances...


Check out episode 2 of Brain Games where they show what a good pickpocket can do, wallet, glasses, scarf, etc...

(pretty sure it was ep 2, could be episode 1 though)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> What about that song by Will Smith
> 
> "Westside Philadelphia born and raised.....


Presumably you know this, but that starts out "Innnnnn West Philadelphia born and raised...."


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Presumably you know this, but that starts out "Innnnnn West Philadelphia born and raised...."


Hence


----------

